# What Do You Think of THIS Opera?



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought I'd get this one off with the unusual. :lol:


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

There is an interesting handel opera thread started recently!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

haydnguy said:


> I thought I'd get this one off with the unusual.


'unusual' of the production, that is?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Sublime opera and lively production. It was a big hit in Handel's day right off the bat.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

In what way unusual?
If you liked this one, do yourself a big favor and get the Treigle/Sills. Beverly sings "Se pieta" so beautifully it puts a lump in your throat. And the mother/son duet again is a stunning collaboration.
Handel at his best.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Great opera, good production (I saw it live with a different cast).


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Great opera, good production (I saw it live with a different cast).


Me too. I saw it at the Met 17 years ago and was thrilled by the stunning Sesto/Cornelia duet as sung by David Daniels and Stephanie Blythe.


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> In what way unusual?
> If you liked this one, do yourself a big favor and get the Treigle/Sills. * Beverly sings "Se pieta" *so beautifully it puts a lump in your throat. And the mother/son duet again is a stunning collaboration.
> Handel at his best.


I've only seen this clip before and loved it


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought this one would be a safe bet. Was their a better choice? (I got this about 12 years ago so there may be a better one since then.


----------

